# PLEASE HELP ME FIGURE OUT WHAT RIFLE THIS IS AN THE VALUE!!!



## Tletire (Mar 26, 2012)

]I'm trying to figure out where my flintlock rifle is from the model the "value"??! Please if anyone knows I would gladly appreciate your wisdom -sincerely mike


----------



## Tletire (Mar 26, 2012)

How do I list a picture of the gun??!Help


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

create a photobucket.com profile and upload pictures there. Then copy the image link into a post on nodak.

xdeano


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Or just go to the bottom of your post after your done typing and click Upload attachment. Then click browse. Then double click your image. Then when it's uploaded click place in line.


----------



## Tletire (Mar 26, 2012)

]The gun says derin barker guaranteed its a sidelock anyone know the gun?


----------

